
The Dutch Edition of Wikipedia Now Has 2M Articles - jmsflknr
https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hoofdpagina
======
jmsflknr
Some context: The English edition of Wikipedia has [six million
articles]([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22133434](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22133434)).

